# Subox Mini - Lung hit setup failing.



## GlacieredPyro (30/9/15)

Hey Guys and Gals,

So I've had my subox for a bit now. I started on MTL hits and am trying to move to Lung Hits now. For some reason however I think I am messing up the config of my subox for this because it's been a bad experience.

If someone could help me out I'd be forever grateful as I have 0 vaping friends.

The MTL loadout:

World Wonders Colloseum 6mg (70VG/30PG I think)
Mod: 1.5Ω OCC @ 18W
Airflow: Smallest setting.

Result:
Super cool, clean and crisp MTL hits. Lot's of flavor. Decent Cloud.
Due to the large drip tip it makes MTL annoying.

The Lung loadout:

World Wonders Colloseum 6mg (70VG/30PG I think)
Mod: 0.5Ω OCC @ 20-35W
Airflow: Half of largest setting.
I've tride ramping up slowly from 18W to 35W but no dice.

Result:
Nice warm vape. a very high lack of flavor. Harsh on the throat unless I draw super carefully.
Monster clouds (compared to MTL anyway).
Taste slightly burnt but don't think it dry hits. I primed it well and let it soak before hitting.

The bastard spit back like cobra at first but that has died down.
I've been at this for more than a day now but not sure what to do. General reading and videos led me to believe that sub ohm lung it were superior in taste.

Thanks in advance for any help.
G


----------



## Riaz (30/9/15)

Hi @GlacieredPyro 

Try using the 1.5ohm coil, with the largest airflow setting and doing a lung hit.

Ive used my standard 0.5ohm coil for lung hits, and no problems, so im thinking maybe the coil is dodgy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (30/9/15)

Will try that.

If it is a case of a dodge coil would the stock RBA serve as a replacement for the 0.5?


----------



## Dobie (30/9/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Will try that.
> 
> If it is a case of a dodge coil would the stock RBA serve as a replacement for the 0.5?



Yup, just check a wicking video and you should be good to go.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (30/9/15)

Riaz said:


> Hi @GlacieredPyro
> 
> Try using the 1.5ohm coil, with the largest airflow setting and doing a lung hit.
> 
> Ive used my standard 0.5ohm coil for lung hits, and no problems, so im thinking maybe the coil is dodgy.



Used the 1.5 now and it is quite a bit better.



Dobie said:


> Yup, just check a wicking video and you should be good to go.



Will try. Thanks


----------



## Riaz (30/9/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Will try that.
> 
> If it is a case of a dodge coil would the stock RBA serve as a replacement for the 0.5?


it will work better than the stock coil


----------



## Andre (30/9/15)

Bear in mind that some of us never "progress" to lung hitting, and prefer MTL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick (30/9/15)

Just a heads up when wicking the subtank with the coil they give you with kit... less is more the coil is mighty tight, i wicked mine two or three times before i got it right, the cotton that comes with it remove the top layer cut a lenght maybe about 3 mm wide and roll between thumb and finger then twist one end and procede as normal, make sure its not packed in to tight down the sides... i am vaping at 30w and getting good vape and flavor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (30/9/15)

Andre said:


> Bear in mind that some of us never "progress" to lung hitting, and prefer MTL.


Absolutely understood.
I need to experiment to find my happy place.



Nick said:


> Just a heads up when wicking the subtank with the coil they give you with kit... less is more the coil is mighty tight, i wicked mine two or three times before i got it right, the cotton that comes with it remove the top layer cut a lenght maybe about 3 mm wide and roll between thumb and finger then twist one end and procede as normal, make sure its not packed in to tight down the sides... i am vaping at 30w and getting good vape and flavor.



Cool beans. Noted. Will follow that lovely guide that lead me to buying the subox in the first place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (30/9/15)

If I can throw in my 5c, do not let that RBA intimidate you. Try and build that badboy, and if you struggle post your build stats here on the forum so that the local guys can give you some pointers. Rebuildable coils are the cats pyjamas. No one wants to suffer the wrath of a failing coil for the sake of not spending R50 every three days to keep your vaping experience excellent, and with the RBA you don't have to. As soon as it does not perform optimally, you grab a few cents worth of cotton and revitalize it in no time.

I started on a Aspire Nautilus with MTL hits and retail coils. Now I've got 2x Goblin RTA's and not only does my hardy coils and wicking last way longer than the Nauty coils did, but I can determine my vaping experience based on the coils I decide to make which brings me to another benefit of the RBA: Control. You can fine tune your coils and wicking to dial in the perfect vaping experience for you as an individual.

</5c>

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## argief (30/9/15)

Also a noob with a subox... I started with the 1.5 MTL but the shape of the drip tip is definitely aimed at direct lung. I progressed with the smallest hole by doing a sort of combined hit: start by filling your mouth with vapour then open up your throat and pull in. It seemed to help a lot with the transition! I still use this technique in the morning to "prime" my throat! Have subsequently moved on to the largest hole and it is absolutely bliss! 

I am still figuring out the device, so I play with watts 15-20.

Bought a 5 pack of 1.2ohm coils, and was surprised at the diff! Working my way down... 

I still can't do 0.5ohm, the TH is just to hectic. I reken it is a journey and not a race. Keep at it slowly and enjoy the ride! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (30/9/15)

argief said:


> Also a noob with a subox... I started with the 1.5 MTL but the shape of the drip tip is definitely aimed at direct lung. I progressed with the smallest hole by doing a sort of combined hit: start by filling your mouth with vapour then open up your throat and pull in. It seemed to help a lot with the transition! I still use this technique in the morning to "prime" my throat! Have subsequently moved on to the largest hole and it is absolutely bliss!
> 
> I am still figuring out the device, so I play with watts 15-20.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

That does help a lot to hear from someone walking the same line currently.
I've gotten new juice that makes a world of difference. Lower nic(3mg) and much smoother lung and throat feel, exceptional stuff.

For now I will stick with the 1.5 until I get my first RBA build done.
As @SHiBBY suggested, I am not going to let it scare me off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/9/15)

argief said:


> Also a noob with a subox... I started with the 1.5 MTL but the shape of the drip tip is definitely aimed at direct lung. I progressed with the smallest hole by doing a sort of combined hit: start by filling your mouth with vapour then open up your throat and pull in. It seemed to help a lot with the transition! I still use this technique in the morning to "prime" my throat! Have subsequently moved on to the largest hole and it is absolutely bliss!
> 
> I am still figuring out the device, so I play with watts 15-20.
> 
> ...


Great advice!


----------



## Petrus (30/9/15)

I also started out with the 1.5/1.2 ohm coils, then I took out the RBA base, game over. I had to say goodbye to my beloved Subox . Billow V2 and D2 mod, sub-ohm all the way.........yeaaaa baby, love it. Next is the Smok TFV4 and another D2, just love that little mods.


----------



## ZK1 (30/9/15)

Quick question, when rebuilding the RBA, Should the coil rings be touching or not. Should i space them out a bit or not?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (30/9/15)

Heya and welcome 

Always good to see new faces, not scared to put themselves and questions out there! 

Everyone is different and we all start in different spots along the journey...
I only started vaping about a year ago and what I started on was A LOT less than the subox kit.
Never ever thought I would be caught going near 40watts like the crazy oaks on here 

Truth be told I was also a MTL guy when I started, then I found airflow control, 2-3 tanks later a 50watt MOD,
Then an 80Watt mod, now on to an RDA (Dripper) and SERIOUS lung hits!
It's actually amusing when people ask if they can try my setup...0.2 Ohm dual coil on the Fishbone @+-60watts;
I have so much vapor production that everyone coughs if they even try 
This setup packs a GREAT punch, with magnificent flavour and my own personal rain-storm-clouds that billow out and hang around 

I understand and know you are eager to learn and experience, but just make sure you take the time to enjoy it all.
I still do MTL, not always at 0.2 Ohmz, always fiddling and trying to get a bit more of heaven......
Compared to smoking, this is absolute bliss!!!

And as my final 2c: As a predominantly BIG lung hitter I prefer my Subtank between the large & medium setting. 
Took 2 months for me to notice, but you can get 4 of the medium sized holes by doing this. (have a look....and try)
Also 0.5 Ohms but then you may also need to invest in a different nic % juice. (I didn't see mention of your current nic content?)
However it may be your nic % that needs to change anyway, as medium-high(12mg+) nic juices deliver twice the punch and TH.
I started on 12mg and wanted more lung and throat hit, so I ordered a 18mg...2ml of juice and I had to return it.
(Thanks to @Melinda for graciously swapping it out for me and all the other wonderful service!!!)

This is no race my friend...it is a journey that is fun, exciting, interesting, informative and healthy! (Compared to stinkies)
I hope you find your sweet spot and I recommend you checkout and build a parallel dual coil in your subtank,
with this: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/my-method-to-wicking-the-subtank-mini-rba.t15355/

Good Luck!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TheLongTwitch (30/9/15)

@ZK1 You can do either and both will work fine, it depends on your preference and wants.

Though, I warn you: the spaced coils on the subtank are like a cobra! 
(Spitting because juice lies in between the spaced coil heats and pops up the chimney/drip-tip)

EDIT:
Also you'll need to check out "Dry Burning" and tips/tricks to pinching and manipulating coils


----------



## SHiBBY (30/9/15)

ZK1 said:


> Quick question, when rebuilding the RBA, Should the coil rings be touching or not. Should i space them out a bit or not?



On the stock coils, the loops should be spaced but once you start building your own, it's all down to preference I guess. If you're happy with the stock RBA coil performance there's really no need to fiddle with the design, but that being said it's all up to you when it comes to rebuildables. You can klap a clapton in there if you so choose


----------



## GlacieredPyro (30/9/15)

TheLongTwitch said:


> Heya and welcome
> 
> Always good to see new faces, not scared to put themselves and questions out there!
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for the great response.
From all the excellent responses I've received I have a better appreciation for the journey involved and will move to a window seat for the rest of the trip 

Thanks also for that link. That gives me something to works towards over the next while.


----------



## ZK1 (30/9/15)

Ah ha. This one is spitting a bit, gonna try getting them closer together.


----------



## Riaz (30/9/15)

ZK1 said:


> Quick question, when rebuilding the RBA, Should the coil rings be touching or not. Should i space them out a bit or not?


Id suggest you try both of them and see which you prefer.

Strangely enough, ive tried both and they work well for different juices.

I mostly prefer the coils to be close together

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZK1 (30/9/15)

Ok closer together seems to do the trick.

Thanks guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/9/15)

ZK1 said:


> Quick question, when rebuilding the RBA, Should the coil rings be touching or not. Should i space them out a bit or not?


Here is a tutorial if you have not seen it yet: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/building-your-first-rda-a-bombies-tutorial.t15448/#post-276102

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (30/9/15)

[QUOTE="
And as my final 2c: As a predominantly BIG lung hitter I prefer my Subtank between the large & medium setting. 
Took 2 months for me to notice, but you can get 4 of the medium sized holes by doing this. (have a look....and try)
Good Luck!!! [/QUOTE]

Hot damn dude, now that's a nice setting airflow wise. Thanks very much for pointing that out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (30/9/15)

i use the rba with 05 ohm coils and seemed to have found my happy place at 20-22 w higher power seems to mute some flavors i would not recommend spaced coils as i had spit back in the start but also found my happy place with the wick its a personal taste kind of thing play around and see what suits. you i have also dropped fro 18mg nic to 6mg nice in the space of a few days and i am happy i think that the bought coils can be dodgy but must also say that the working 0.5 vertical coil i had was fantastic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (1/10/15)

So just an update as to what was happening.

It was really not sitting well with me. I kept wondering if my expectations were off or if there was actually a problem.
So last night I took that RBA out and very carefully put a wick in that sucker according to the great tutorials by helpful members like @Andre & @TheLongTwitch .

I managed not to screw it up. Primed it, Slammed some max VG joose in there and BAM!
Flavorsplozion. No burning, no spitting, no bull, no problem. 
Even rammed the Watts up till that suckers was hotter than the devils balls, smooth ride.

So I'm going to say that the 0.5 OCC is a dud.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (1/10/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> So just an update as to what was happening.
> 
> It was really not sitting well with me. I kept wondering if my expectations were off or if there was actually a problem.
> So last night I took that RBA out and very carefully put a wick in that sucker according to the great tutorials by helpful members like @Andre & @TheLongTwitch .
> ...


Great stuff, you will be saving yourself a heap of money on OCC coils. To buy other vape gear and juices, of course.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapers Paradise (6/10/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> Hey Guys and Gals,
> 
> So I've had my subox for a bit now. I started on MTL hits and am trying to move to Lung Hits now. For some reason however I think I am messing up the config of my subox for this because it's been a bad experience.
> 
> ...


A lot of the time I find the cobra effect is a build up of vape liquid in the tip or vents a good clean can help with this and more air flow for a lung hit to cool the vape down so it's not so harsh


----------



## zadiac (6/10/15)

No joke. Switch to dripping/squonking with sub ohm and your world will change.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (6/10/15)

zadiac said:


> No joke. Switch to dripping/squonking with sub ohm and your world will change.



I did get a dripper yesterday, will post to those forums soon


----------

